# shipping from toronto to melbourne



## Elva (Mar 2, 2012)

I am moving from Toronto area to Melbourne soon, any suggestions on moving companies that has a good review? I have got quote from Brytor, they seems ok, does anybody has experience with them? any input or suggestion is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ClassicDice (Mar 1, 2011)

Elva said:


> I am moving from Toronto area to Melbourne soon, any suggestions on moving companies that has a good review? I have got quote from Brytor, they seems ok, does anybody has experience with them? any input or suggestion is appreciated! Thanks



I'm using Brytor. My stuff is still in transit since it takes about 9-15 weeks for delivery and I just moved here, so I haven't seen the condition of the boxes yet. Based on my research and getting quotes from other companies, Brytor seemed to be the best. For example, I got a quote from amfreight and it was $400 more than Brytor and my personal experience in dealing with them...they seemed very unprofessional (like spelling 'would' as 'wud') and after them failing to pick up my stuff for several weeks, I changed to Brytor. They were much more professional and picked up my stuff within a few days.

Also, I suggest that you go through any stuff and wash off any dirt, grass, etc (on items like golf clubs). otherwise those items will be stuff in quarantine for 2-3 months, and it'll cost you a fortune for them to 'sterilize' it. It also seems that it would be best if they pack your stuff for you, otherwise, if your stuff arrives damaged, it is easier to file a claim. My co-worker, who moved here a few months before I did, had several issues with his stuff. nothing was broken, but it all arrived in a huge mess and the moving company said that since they didn't pack it for him, it was his fault (not in those words, but that seemed to be their message).

good luck!

also, if you have any other questions about moving here (like finding a place to live...much, much different than Toronto), just send me a pm. I'll be happy to help out as much as I can.


----------



## Elva (Mar 2, 2012)

*moving to australia*

Hi!!! Thanks very much for your reply! I really helped a lot, I think I will go with brytor as well. One more question though, do they measure the volume when they pick up the boxes? I don't have a lot of stuff, only boxes, so I am wondering how will they measure the volume, is it including the "deas space" as well? meaning measuring the longest, widest and highest size, or do they measure the actually volume? Thanks very much!

regarding the apartment, did you find the place after you got there? I heard it is really hard to book the apartment in advance. Also, If I want to go with an agency, do you know how long that will take to go through the whole process? Thanks very much

Elva


----------



## ClassicDice (Mar 1, 2011)

They measure by the size of the boxes. So essentially what they do is pick up your boxes, and measure how much space it will take up in the container at their warehouse. So I shipped 3 boxes and a guitar. The 3 boxes were about 3 ft x 3ft x 3ft (one was 3ft x 3ft x 4ft), and that came to 21 cubic feet according to them. from what I understand, they will quote you a bit 'high', but only charge the actual space your stuff takes up. (I'm not sure if that answered your question).

I tried to find a place before I got here, but it was pretty much impossible. I should explain how it works here first. Apartments don't have 'landlords' in the same sense as Canada. The real estate agencies are the landlords. So you don't go with a specific agency, you go with which apartment you want. The best site for looking for apartments is realestate com au. There is also domain com au, but I found realestate com au to be much better.

The first thing I did was figure out which area I wanted to live in. This website: localvoices realestate com au helped and I have friends who live here and provided some guidance as well. Personally, I wanted to be relatively close to downtown Melbourne (they call it ‘CBD’ – central business district), and I wanted to be close to the water, so I choose Port Melbourne, St. Kilda, Southbank (Southbank is not close to the beach, but looked nice and was ranked pretty high).

Then I started my search on realestate com au of options in each those areas to get an idea of what I can get within my budget. 
The other thing is that they show rent ‘per week’, but rent is paid ‘per month’. To accurately determine the monthly rent cost, take the rent per week divide it by 7 to get the rent per day. Then multiply that by 365 days to get the annual rent, and then divide it by 12 to get the monthly rent (weird, I know).

About a month before I arrived, I started emailing the agents for each of the properties I liked, so at least they have my name and some information about me and understand my situation (some emailed me their application forms). The application process is pretty intense…comparable to a job interview. So these are the thing that I found most helpful:
•	have 3 personal/work references available – non-family members (most ask for 2, but have 3 just in case)
•	a reference letter from your previous landlord in Canada
•	most recent bank statement
•	photocopy of your passport and driver’s license
•	write up a summary about yourself (i.e. what brings you to Melbourne, the job that you have in Melbourne, expected income, etc.)
•	Money for a bond payment – this is a security deposit for the place (similar to first/last rent), but you get the bond amount back at the end of your lease, assuming nothing has been severely damaged in the place
•	Most places do not come with a fridge (another weird thing), so you’ll need to buy one

It is about 10-15% more expensive here than Canada (including the exchange rate), so I found out that furnishing your own place is costly, however, there is an IKEA here. Also, there is Furniture Spot and Fantastic Furniture, which are similar to IKEA and reasonably priced. Nicer furniture places are located at South Wharf, the Direct Factory Outlet (DFO). They have places like Snooze (for mattresses/bed) and Freedom (couches, tables, chairs, dining set, etc.) I tend to go to the DFO a lot. 

I spent my first Saturday checking out places (I’m here for work, my company relocated me, so I was working during the week and only had weekends to check apartments). I started in one area and checked out about 6 places, and picked up an application for each place I liked. My first mistake was waiting a few days to fill out the application and sending it in. By the time, I sent it in, the places were already taken. The next weekend, I did the same thing in a different area, got the application forms and filled them out that day and sent them in (along with a copy of my passport, reference letter from my previous landlord, bank statement, etc.). Then I got a response the next day that I got the place. I had to go to the real estate agency and pay the bond (with a bank cheque) and sign all the paperwork within the next week. 

Which reminds me, you’ll need to set up a bank account here. NAB is really good; you can set one up before you arrive. If you’re transferring money from your Canadian account on a regular basis, I use Canadian Forex, but my co-worker is using Tranzfers (which is the same thing). The only difference is that Tranzfers seems to give a better rate than Canadian Forex. 

If you’re looking for a place with someone that is looking for a roommate, you can check out melbourne.gumtree com au

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

ClassicDice said:


> The other thing is that they show rent &#145;per week&#146;, but rent is paid &#145;per month&#146;. To accurately determine the monthly rent cost, take the rent per week divide it by 7 to get the rent per day. Then multiply that by 365 days to get the annual rent, and then divide it by 12 to get the monthly rent (weird, I know).


Or you could just do it the Aussie way; rent per week multiplied by 4.33, it gives you exactly the same answer


----------



## Elva (Mar 2, 2012)

wow!!! that is very comprehensive! Thanks!! I have booked the shipment with Brytor, and will start looking for place. I work just a bit north of CBD area, so I am thinking brunswick area. Thanks for the tips on money transfer as well! I will probably have more questions later on, Thanks for your help!

Elva


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

ClassicDice, thank you do much for that comprehensive reply. It answered a lot of my questions regarding securing a place.


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there.
I'm moving home to Adelaide from Toronto in Jan 2014.
In the process of looking for a shipping company and just wondering how your shipping experience with Brytor turned out?

Thanks!


----------



## ClassicDice (Mar 1, 2011)

cinchoua said:


> Hi there.
> I'm moving home to Adelaide from Toronto in Jan 2014.
> In the process of looking for a shipping company and just wondering how your shipping experience with Brytor turned out?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi cinchoua,

My experience with Brytor was really good. Very professional. The boxes were slightly damaged, but not ripped open (my friend went with another company and his boxes looked like they were put through a shredder). All my stuff arrived safely, without any damage.

I hope that helps.


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for replying! I've contact Brytor but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

*Shipping Update*

We used Brytor to ship from Toronto, Canada to Adelaide, Australia.

Their instructions at the start were a bit vague and we had to keep asking further questions to clarify. They representative was always polite and friendly.

We shipped in early Dec 2013 and our boxes arrived end of Mar 2014. I was prepared to wait 3/4 months so this seemed on target.

We packed our own things into 6 very large plastic tote boxes. We didn't ship any furniture. The boxes and contents arrived without any damage, in fact they looked as though they had just been shipped across the world! One box had been opened by customs but they only looked in the top layer and everything was pretty much untouched.

Was good value for money. In hindsight we would've shipped more of our things.

I would recommend using Brytor.

Hope this is helpful!
Cindy


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

cinchoua said:


> We used Brytor to ship from Toronto, Canada to Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> Their instructions at the start were a bit vague and we had to keep asking further questions to clarify. They representative was always polite and friendly.
> 
> ...


Dear bro/Sis,
How are you. as you have mugrated from canada to australia I want to ask you that isnt canada better than Australia with respect to living and job prospects?...please tell me what were your reasons to migrate.

Regards
Sultan shah


----------

